# What good foods do you take with you?



## Rider

OK here's another food thread.

What do you bring to eat when you travel in coach? The idea of the thread being, not so much to complain about Amtrak's offerings and prices, but rather to discuss what might be more interesting and/or nutritious; a variety over what's available on the train in either diner or cafe cars.

Sometimes I bring things along these lines:

Peanut butter & jam sandwiches

Trail mix

Cheese and crackers

Apples and bananas, other fruits

Small containers of yogurt (for the first day - after that I worry about spoilage)

I love to eat sardines and other canned fish but have not brought them on the train because I feel the odor would impose on others (true?)

I'd like to see if it's possible to bring enough food on a LD train to avoid the cafe and diner except as a treat now and then.

What do you do?


----------



## reefgeek

Rider said:


> I love to eat sardines and other canned fish but have not brought them on the train because I feel the odor would impose on others (true?)


Your insight serves you well!

I have been made queasy from this, and parmagiana cheese as well. It's funny because I enjoy eating that stuff too, but smelling it, no thanks!

PB&J keeps well, as do those little wedges of Laughing Cow cheese, they don't need refrigeration. Add some dry Itallian salami and you can go a long way.


----------



## jb64

Rider said:


> I love to eat sardines and other canned fish but have not brought them on the train because I feel the odor would impose on others (true?)



Thank you. That is true. Even if you like to eat those things, the smell is less than pleasant. That's holds true for any foodstuff that is particularly aromatic.


----------



## Casinocim

This is a good thread, if more people post  because I always try to think of things to take, more to munch on. I really like to eat in the dining car.

What I take is pretty boring.

Water, a soda, small can of V8 juice, 1 apple, some nuts or chips and the most important, some good chocolate. Have to take a muffin or pastry for breakfast on my thruway to the SWC.

On one of my trips, there was a man who had a huge bag of fresh cut up veggies, they were looking pretty good after my pastry breakfast and Mcdonald's lunch.

I like the cheese, crackers and salami idea, will be good for the boys on our upcoming trip.


----------



## Casinocim

jb64 said:


> Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love to eat sardines and other canned fish but have not brought them on the train because I feel the odor would impose on others (true?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. That is true. Even if you like to eat those things, the smell is less than pleasant. That's holds true for any foodstuff that is particularly aromatic.
Click to expand...

Onions! Had a sandwich once, realized I was making the coach car stink, wrapped them up. A couple got on, started making comments on how it smelled, I apologized but they said it was a sewer smell. Sewer smell and onions


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

Whether I'm in Coach or Sleeper I almost always pack Trail Mix, Cheese and Crackers, some Little Debbie type snacks and sometimes a tin of Cashews, in addition to a pack of small soda bottles. Not cans, as they are more likely to puncture from being tossed around. Just how much snacks I load in depends on the length of the trip.


----------



## Pat Harper

What sort of snacks would you usually pack if you were going on a road trip? Same applies to the train. If you have a small cooler with blue ice, you could pack your yogurt in it, small bottles of water, etc.

Before you leave your house for the train, pop a bag of microwave popcorn and repackage into smaller ziploc bags. Or use the snack size microwave bags. Open each bag as needed which will keep the others fresh until you get ready to eat them.

Muffins make excellent snacks, so do brownies, scones, cookie bars, and cookies.

Happy eating!


----------



## Rider

Casino how could I have forgotten chocolate! I do usually take some ...

Some good suggestions. Please keep em coming, if anyone can think of more good portable and not too perishable foods -


----------



## Shawn Ryu

I just buy everything on the train. Its not like I take Amtrak everyday, and plus its good to know my money is going to help Amtrak pay its little bills.


----------



## Shanghai

*I'm usually in the sleeper but I bring cashew nuts, in small snack bags and a Dr Pepper.*


----------



## hhswami

Good thread, folks! I'm liking the appearance of topics leaning toward what can be done to make coach travel more comfortable. This can apply in some cases to what may make the experience more pleasant for your fellow passengers as well as yourself.

One of my trips on the CONO from NOLA to CHI, a whole family boarding in Mississippi brought their fried chicken dinners on board. I'll never forget how the whole car smelled like a KFC kitchen! My biggest food mistake was a feta cheese laden salad bought in Greektown Chicago before boarding the Zeypher. I noticed immediately the looks coming my way, so ate it as fast as humanly possible, then went for a mouthwash rinse. Decided hanging out in the club car for awhile was a good idea!

DC's Union Station food court is great for picking up something to take with me, but I avoid certain items like muffins, pastries, etc., that may be either crumbly or messy.

Since I don't like messing with a cooler on a trip, something I buy from a store beforehand shouldn't need refrigeration. Pringle's chips in a can won't get crushed or don't have a bag that may rip apart, and zip-lock bags for snacks come in handy. Don't get any nuts still in a shell!


----------



## gswager

I usually bring home-made Nestles chocolate chip cookies, trail mix (chocolate M&M's, raisins, and peanuts), some fruits and several water bottles, depending on the distance I'll be riding and time of day.


----------



## pennyk

I bring sodas with me (I drink Zevia which is a natural diet soda made with Stevia and it is only sold in health food stores). I also bring wasa bread, small packets of peanut butter, almonds, Kashi bars and freeze dried fruit. I also my own tea bags and packets of balsamic vinegar. I will not eat Amtrak salad dressing (too many ingredients and I'm allergic to garlic). Because I am allergic to garlic and sometimes all the entrees in the diner contain garlic, I try to be prepared with some sort of protein. However, there have been times when my dinner consisted of salad without dressing, a roll and dessert. (I might have gone over 1500 calories that day :lol: ).

As for things I would not bring with me: even though I travel in a sleeper, I would not bring anything smelly such as tuna or fried foods. (I traveled in coach for 5 miles on Sunday and the car smelled like onions and stale fried food - it was pretty gross and I was happy to get off the train when I did).


----------



## Bob Dylan

Since I dont care for Pepsi (Amtraks Official Soft Drink) I bring small Bottles of Diet Cokes, 100 Calorie Cookie Packs, Nuts/Trail Mix, Dried Fruit and Energy Bars (Lo Cal) for Nightime/Afternoon Snacks! I mostly ride in Sleepers so also bring my own Wine/Liquor except on the Starlite and Empire Builder! I do eat all offered Meals in the Diner when in Sleepers, but try to limit the deserts, butter etc. ^_^ Also ask for Soy Milk which is sometimes available!


----------



## Gord

Granola bars, apples, grapes, craisins, those Baby Bel round cheeses coated in wax..

Watch some fresh fruits and certain types of nuts on trains crossing the border from Canada into the US. We had no trouble bringing oranges and apples in on the Maple Leaf if they had stickers identifying brand and/or location. Sunkist oranges were o.k., Washington apples were o.k. but not if they have no markings or if you remove the sticker. I warned my wife about grapes crossing into the US and sure enough, border agents took them and chucked them into a garbage bag. They were CA grapes but no i.d. on them.

I understand that there are some issues of cross border contamination in some circumstances but Canada Customs does not seem to worry about this so there might be a bit of overzealous protectionism going on here. A lot of our produce in Canada comes from the US anyway, especially in the winter.

Gord


----------



## JayPea

I bring dried fruit like raisins, and nuts of some sort, either peanuts or almonds most likely. I also like to bring those packages of pepperoni bites, turkey, if at all possible. There's enough fat in Amtrak food as it is........I don't want to add to it. Sometimes I also bring some sort of crackers along.


----------



## Casinocim

When I bring a soda, usually Coke, I prefer the bottles. That way, if I don't want the whole thing it can be closed and put away.

Last trip I forgot my Coke and bought a pepsi in the lounge. I didn't want the whole thing, asked my seat neighbors if they wanted the rest, which opened up a big can of worms, with the woman being an insulting jerk, about something that didn't even involve the pepsi :angry2: forgot about that until now <_< Lesson learned, do not offer an opened can of Pepsi, even if you offer it pleasantly and sanitarily.  :giggle:

I like the home-made cookie idea!


----------



## GregL

We like a plastic jar of mixed nuts and packages on ''Craisens'' Also small bottles of Diet Coke, None sold on any train.

GregL


----------



## dlagrua

My overnight survival kit is usually brought aboard in a small cooler or cooler bag because Amtrak doesn't sell the drinks and snacks that I like. My beverages are Orangina or San Pellegrino Aranciata (Orange soda), and Starbucks Mocha Frappucino. My wife drinks diet cokes that we can buy or bring. For snacks its dried cherries or trail mix and maybe some chips. Everything else can be purchased onboard. Its always good to have some amount of food with you if in the rare instance the Dining car litchen goes down.


----------



## alang

My wife and I always bring a cooler for our annual trip on the Zephyr from Nebraska (now Iowa) to the Bay Area. Stock it with Dried Meats, Bread, Cheeses, and a variety of snacks and candy. Freeze water bottles to keep things cool. They thaw out somewhere in Nevada. Supplement with food, coffee, beer and wine from the Club Car. We usually splurge for one meal (dinner) in the Dining Car. Great trip, plenty to eat, lot of fun!


----------



## hello

Water and honey wheat pretzels ...


----------



## Green Maned Lion

I wish I could take some good booze. All of Amtrak's booze is cruddy and usually in plastic bottles. Blech.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Green Maned Lion said:


> I wish I could take some good booze. All of Amtrak's booze is cruddy and usually in plastic bottles. Blech.


How about a Bottle of Baileys Lion? :wub: A small Bottle of any Quality Spirit is also Easily taken Aboard as Long as One is Discreet! ^_^ The most Overpriced stuff Sold on Amtak is the Beer (cow urine except for Sam Adams)), the Airline Sized Spirits the Wine!


----------



## TransitGeek

jimhudson said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could take some good booze. All of Amtrak's booze is cruddy and usually in plastic bottles. Blech.
> 
> 
> 
> How about a Bottle of Baileys Lion? :wub: A small Bottle of any Quality Spirit is also Easily taken Aboard as Long as One is Discreet! ^_^ The most Overpriced stuff Sold on Amtak is the Beer (cow urine except for Sam Adams)), the Airline Sized Spirits the Wine!
Click to expand...

I had a bottle of Sierra Nevada pale ale on my last trip on the _San Joaquins_. Not only is that a decent beer, but the $4.50 wasn't much more than I'd pay for the same bottle in the bar across the street from school.

I'm assuming, therefore, that the beer selection on the LD trains is different from on the California services. Am I going to have to spend three days on the _Empire Builder_ beerless?


----------



## Devil's Advocate

We brought along some 21-year Glenlivet for the ride out West and a bottle of 2001 Dom Pérignon for the ride up North. There's no need to slum it if you don't want to.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Just buy some cold Miller Light can. Thats what I prefer, for cheap generic beer.


----------



## chandj

I bring our own alcohol, cheese, and boiled eggs (plus own died coke if I have room). I have brought tuna but didn't open the can due to potential unpleasant smell for others. If I'm in business class instead of roomette, I am very discrete with the alcohol.


----------



## Trainmans daughter

Vodka.


----------



## fredandgingermad

i'm travelling with my 4 yo on amtrak in july, we're travelling coast to coast but with plenty of stops in between. My daughter's really into her fruit and veg and from what i recall from last year there was precious little available on amtrak at all, so what type of fruits/veg would travel well, i was thinking of bringing my cooler bag with icepack but it just occured to me that i'm unlikely to come accross a refrigerator in a hotel room with a freezer section which would mean bringing it would be of little use.So anything that would travel well would be good!


----------



## Tawni L.

I'm traveling in June on the Southwest Chief from KS to CA. Will be riding with my two boys, parents and a brother. This thread has answered so many of my questions. I was wanting to take a cooler and snacks and planned to eat dinner one night in the dining car. So now I know what I can and should bring and some things to avoid. Plus I've found I should bring a small blanket and pillow for all and that my luggage will be right overhead.

Thank you all so much for your wonderful advice. It has been very helpful to me and I'm sure to others.


----------



## tubaia

My wife and I took the SWC last month from KC to LAX and back. I guess we believe more in being prepared than packing light (maybe it was the proximity of the boy scout camp :giggle: ) because we took one standard wheeled suitcase that just had two lightweight blankets, a couple of small travel pillows, and snacks. We took crackers (in ziplock bags to save space), small bottles of juice, a couple bottles of pop, pop-tarts, granola bars, trail mix, and those lunch-size packages of cookies. We had no problem getting cups of ice at the snack bar, though I did make sure to tip well.

If you think that suitcase was a bit much, you should have seen all the electronics we took. But that's a whole other thread.


----------



## HotlantaAl

I always take a pack of Mountain House freeze dried food with me in the sleeper in case we are ever real late and the diner car runs out of food, which has happen to me before many years ago. All it requires is a cup of hot water and 10 minutes.

From time to time I use them backpacking and they are pretty good. My favorite is Beef Stroganoff:

http://www.mtnhse.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=M&Product_Code=55119&Category_Code=MHDL


----------



## zepherdude

One time we took a cooler of chicken breast sandwiches on onion rolls. We purchased pop cans on board. We have also taken cold fried chicken in a hand held cooler. Took it to the observation car and made a picnic out of the trip. Always cookies, as well. A casual family picnic on the train.


----------



## supergrandmother

In addition to the other snacks already listed, I always take a large-size insulated lunch bag with some frozen Capri Suns and frozen Uncrustables in it when I travel with my grandchildren. If they don't eat them on the train, I just pop them in the fridge in the hotel room. However, since I have a 12 year old grandson who has a bottomless pit for a digestive system, they are rarely left over. :giggle: :giggle:

When I travel alone in a sleeper, I like to take a couple of small bottles of wine....the 2-4 glass size so I don't have leftovers.


----------



## jdcnosse

I have made two trips on the SWC and for food I utilized Pop Tarts and Granola bars, and then I had these crystal light packs to add to my water (which I would store in a water bottle). Occasionally I'd wander down to the cafe car to ask for a cup of ice to add to this mix.


----------



## rrdude

Two bottles of a Cabernet, cheese & crackers, apples, some Cliff bars, maybe some Brie........


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha

Shawn Ryu said:


> I just buy everything on the train. Its not like I take Amtrak everyday, and plus its good to know my money is going to help Amtrak pay its little bills.


I tend to do what you do.


----------



## TraneMan

NorthCoastHiawatha said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just buy everything on the train. Its not like I take Amtrak everyday, and plus its good to know my money is going to help Amtrak pay its little bills.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to do what you do.
Click to expand...

I agree, I'd rather give my support to them. Only thing I am going to bring on our 24 hour Empire trip this summer is cashew.


----------



## Laura

Good suggestions. I've traveled the Empire builder from Seattle to Chicago with just myself and two kids three times so far and am about to do it again, and I always bring our own food, with maybe one meal in the dining car on one of the trips. I take amtrak instead of flying to save money in the first place, so spending a bunch on the train doesn't make sense for us. In the past I've brought too much and too much messy stuff, I had a cooler two summers ago that would have kept the food we brough except we had a 12 hour delay with flooding in Montana and North Dakota. I'm trying to find the perfect balance of not too little and not to much for myself and two kids, my kids are picky too so it's a tricky planning experience. Generally though they need to just suck it up with what I bring. I like to get apple sauce pouches from trader joes, the baby bell cheeses are good, sometimes I bring a about half a stick of butter in a tupper ware container (never again just in the wax paper it comes in, can we say horrible mess, luckily not on the amtrak seats but amongst my stuff) since my kids and I hate breads with out it, if I have a cooler. I usually bring a medium sized cloth cooler bag since those fit better than the hard plastic kind. LIttle juice boxes of milk (their non perishable until opened) for breakfast. Going to limit cereal and granola this time because it can get everywhere with kids.

I second the tuna and smelly cheese thing. Try to bring stuff that doesn't smell much.

Also I like to bring sunflower butter from Trader Joe's (or another non peanut nut butter) instead of peanut butter because you never know if any of your fellow passengers have a peanut allergy.


----------



## TVRM610

Late July is an organic snack company found at whole foods and the like... They make a lot of really great and healthy individual packaged snacks. I usually bring along a few bags of their cheese and crackers, vanilla cookies, and some "Snackimals" chocolate chip cookies. I'll also throw in some "be kind" bars as well. Cranberry Almond is my favorite.

I usually buy most of my snacks on Amtrak... But that's my go to for long bus rides!


----------



## City of Miami

I never bring anything with me anymore - like I don't bring books anymore. I am not an in- between-meal eater under any circumstances really and I probably don't drink enough water either. I very rarely buy anything from the snack bar in lounge car - even coffee. Going through WAS, I will get off and go into the food court and get something though. When in sleeper the meals in the diner are more than enough, esp since I eat everything offered to me, i.e. my plate is empty at the end and I always take dessert.


----------



## the Other Mike

When traveling coach, I bring a bottle of French's yellow mustard

When in the sleeper, I bring Grey Poupon.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

the Other Mike said:


> When traveling coach, I bring a bottle of French's yellow mustard
> When in the sleeper, I bring Grey Poupon.


:giggle:


----------



## bobnjulie

I love the dining car even though I'm pretty quiet and get sensory-overloaded easily, especially when tired due to my mobilty issues. For the most part, my husband and I had to learn to pace ourselves since you are always eating on the train but since I've read stories about food running out, I bring snacks for an emergency stash or when there is an expected large gap between say lunch and when we will eat dinner after we detrain (I hate the word detrain - boarding is a much nicer word).

My husband loves the peanut butter filled pretzels but they were a mess by the end of our shorter trip so for our 8 day enduro I'm going to have to figure a crush-proof way to bring them.

Me: Raisinettes - for the chocolate and of course... Good and Plenty's to make the train get to the station on time 

For our one night in couch, we'll be hitting Susan's in Boston (at everyone's suggestion) but I love the idea of fresh cut veggies... so I will be looking for them somewhere in Boston near the station....


----------



## brazzman

Last year in August I rode coach on the SWC Chicago >> Los Angeles and back. My first time on a LD train trip. I was all over this forum gleaning suggestions for meals and snacks. I planned not to have meals in the dinning car to save $$$. Although I did have breakfast there once. My carry-on food bag consisted of 6 sandwiches - a mix of peanut butter, jam, cheese, salami and thin sliced vegetables like bell peppers and carrots. I took little packets of condiments (mustard, ketchup and mayo) but discovered these are available at the snack bar on the lower level. A mix of nuts and dried fruit in a zip lock bag and about 4 hard boiled eggs in their shells. A zip bag of hard rye crackers. A tupperware container of chicken tortellini and basil pesto sauce which I split for two meals. Another container of dried dates and apricots. Also a variety of energy bars and a couple of oranges and apples. I guess I was determined not to starve. Arriving in LA I still had half left over. Pretty much the same type of food coming back but less.


----------



## winterskigirl

I usually bring dried fruit, nuts and maybe a granola type bar or two. Takes no refrigeration.


----------



## FIRST TIMER

What about a can of alcohol (12oz)?


----------



## guest

You can bring alcolohic beverages with you, but it is against the rules to drink them in "public spaces" of the train, which is generally interpreted as anyplace other than in your room (if you are a sleeper passenger). In practice, however, many riders do drink discreetly with no problem.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

I have a small rolling cooler that I am taking on my next trip, I will freeze water bottles and that will keep other stuff cold. I will also freeze other things that I know will freeze well. I usually bring Slim Jims, ice tea mix, trail mix, small boxes of cereal (they come in a 10 pack), tuna salad mix which is already made and comes with crackers, chocolate and some type of fruit. Oh I also bring a small container of cherry tomatoes to munch on.


----------



## zepherdude

The standard lunch when we traveled was fried chicken samich on an onion roll. Then we moved onto KFC when it was 2.99 for a thrift box. Only the Donald Trumps and Martha Stewart can afford it now.


----------



## Anderson

If I'm going to spend a lot of time in coach, I usually throw an MRE in my bag and graze on the components over time.


----------



## pebbleworm

I'll always pack along some stinky cheese, carrots, celery and a LARGE thermos of Manhattans for my all too frequent California-Iowa-California trips. Always overpack in case there is a delay. The store in the Grand Junction station can be a lifesaver, but the selection is pretty limited


----------



## the Other Mike

pebbleworm said:


> I'll always pack along some stinky cheese, carrots, celery and a LARGE thermos of Manhattans for my all too frequent California-Iowa-California trips. Always overpack in case there is a delay. The store in the Grand Junction station can be a lifesaver, but the selection is pretty limited


So, would that be called the Grand Juncton Limited ?

Oh come on, you people have no sense of Humor


----------



## VentureForth

I'm just an undisciplined eater. If I bring candy bars, beef jerky, chips, etc., they'll be gone in 20 minutes after I board. Sigh.

My contribution to this line of questioning is powdered drinks. One 16.9 oz water bottle, and refill with the trains potable water. It doesn't taste all the good by itself, but the lightweight powders make the water much more drinkable.


----------



## gmushial

I did the CZ last week, with my standard food regiment: finger food for breakfast and lunch, and then eat in the dinning car for dinner. The finger food varies with what's my current favorites - this trip it was: macadamia and pistachio nuts; dried cherries, dried pineapple rings, dried kiwi slices and dried cranberries; watermelon seeds and pumpkin seeds; pilot biscuits; and real sugar Mtn Dews. I don't think any of the food has any odor/aroma, ie, no bother to other passengers; likewise most can be poured from their respective bags, and those that can't require only the minimal finger washing after the fact. I like the dried fruit and nuts in that they don't require refrigeration, nominally won't go bad over time, and calorically are "high density," ie, plenty of calories per small volume. At dinner time I tend to do the steak or other meat dish. All said and done, find that I'm not hungry or craving anything by the time I get off the train, ie, the collection seems to be satisfying the body's needs. YMMV


----------



## gmushial

VentureForth said:


> I'm just an undisciplined eater. If I bring candy bars, beef jerky, chips, etc., they'll be gone in 20 minutes after I board. Sigh.
> My contribution to this line of questioning is powdered drinks. One 16.9 oz water bottle, and refill with the trains potable water. It doesn't taste all the good by itself, but the lightweight powders make the water much more drinkable.


I bring one of my backpacking 1 liter repurposed Gatorade bottles - which I fill from the train's potable water, but to kill/change the "flavor" thereof, will throw a gram of vitamin C powder in - gives the water a lemon'ed water flavor, and seems (though probably my imagination) to head off the colds that I used to get while traveling in close company with sneezing/coughing passengers.


----------



## gmushial

pebbleworm said:


> I'll always pack along some stinky cheese, carrots, celery and a LARGE thermos of Manhattans for my all too frequent California-Iowa-California trips. Always overpack in case there is a delay. The store in the Grand Junction station can be a lifesaver, but the selection is pretty limited


On the CZ (19) had one passenger spend too much time trying to decide what to buy there... ended up getting left behind. Luckily the store owner was willing to drive him and his kid to catch up with the CZ, but left the train sitting on the main track for 15 minutes waiting for such to happen... wasn't a pretty scene: he was angry at everyone on the train or worked for Amtrak for leaving him behind; and most on the train were unhappy with him for being so clueless and causing the CZ to be even later than it already was.... ie, small store, even with limited selections, can cause problems. ;-(


----------



## gmushial

chandj said:


> I bring our own alcohol, cheese, and boiled eggs (plus own* died coke *if I have room). I have brought tuna but didn't open the can due to potential unpleasant smell for others. If I'm in business class instead of roomette, I am very discrete with the alcohol.


This is to say that it died in the can before you even opened it??


----------



## VentureForth

gmushial said:


> chandj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bring our own alcohol, cheese, and boiled eggs (plus own* died coke *if I have room). I have brought tuna but didn't open the can due to potential unpleasant smell for others. If I'm in business class instead of roomette, I am very discrete with the alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> This is to day that it died in the can before you even opened it??
Click to expand...

Indeed, I suppose, only to day.


----------



## Ziv

The closest I ever came to being in a riot was when a couple from Singapore cut open a durian fruit and started to eat it on the Butterworth to Singapore overnight train. Imagine limburger cheese left in a warm corner of your kitchen for a couple weeks, durian smells worse.

I will stick with Planters mixed nuts and Fresca.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Anderson said:


> If I'm going to spend a lot of time in coach, I usually throw an MRE in my bag and graze on the components over time.


 Really? Military types wouldnt be caught dead (no pun intended) eating MREs away from the Field! :help:


----------



## gmushial

VentureForth said:


> gmushial said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chandj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bring our own alcohol, cheese, and boiled eggs (plus own* died coke *if I have room). I have brought tuna but didn't open the can due to potential unpleasant smell for others. If I'm in business class instead of roomette, I am very discrete with the alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> This is to day that it died in the can before you even opened it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, I suppose, only to day.
Click to expand...

Washed my hands... and can't do a thing with them ;-(


----------



## SarahZ

Beef jerky, cheese cubes, apple slices, peanut butter "singles", ham roll-ups, grapes, berries, and whatever sugary delights my boyfriend feels like bringing.

I eat the fridge stuff the first day and the "pantry stuff" the second day.

This is when we ride Coach, obviously. When we ride in a Sleeper, the meals are so filling we don't need snacks. In fact, we usually eat dinner pretty late because we're so stuffed from lunch.


----------



## gmushial

Ziv said:


> The closest I ever came to being in a riot was when a couple from Singapore cut open a durian fruit and started to eat it on the Butterworth to Singapore overnight train. Imagine limburger cheese left in a warm corner of your kitchen for a couple weeks, durian smells worse. I will stick with Planters mixed nuts and Fresca.


I had never considered such: but a durian in coach - one would immediately have the car to them self... the mind boggles at the possibilities. [on Java the public busses have the international "no" (red circle with slash though it) and a durian in the middle... equally one has to wonder why one would eat a durian when mangosteens are so much better, and half the price.]


----------



## Sadie

I am taking my 3 sons on the zepher again soon  I take pita bread and sandwich fixings(freeze the lunch meat ahead in small bags helps it keep longer), jerky, mixed nuts, cut up vegetables with dressing, celery with almond butter, crackers and cheese,yogurts, fruit, and frozen drinks to keep it cold. It lasts well and and you can usually get ice if you ask nicely.


----------



## Oreius

I have Celiac Disease, which is an intolerance to gluten (found in wheat, barley, and rye and therefore any food product made with these grains). From my experiences on both the Regional and Adirondack, the food in the lounge car is not gluten-free friendly, save for candy bars and beverages. Therefore, I always pack my own food when traveling. I take the Keystone Service line occasionally, and there is no food service anyway on those trains. Here's what I pack:

I take a small cooler, and put cheese and ring baloney in it (lunch meat also is great for this). I also purchase soda at a convenience store before boarding (usually 2-3 20 oz. bottles). When I traveled on the Adirondack, I also brought two 2-liter soda bottles along, Lays STAX chips, and pretzels (my parents were traveling with me). I use a couple of those cooler freezer packs, which keep the food cold for the whole trip. Depending if I'm sleeping over at my destination, I then refreeze the ice packs in the freezer (I always get a hotel room with a refrigerator), and restock at a local grocery store for the return trip. Otherwise, if I take a day trip, the freezer packs stay cold for the whole trip.


----------



## Vincent

Most of what I bring has been mentioned, almonds, cashews (I usually bring raw as the salt in salted nuts makes me insufferably thirsty and with water at $2+ a bottle, no thank you), Larabars, etc. One thing I bring that I haven't seen anyone mention is coconut butter. It's a bit more expensive than peanut butter but I LOVE coconut. If you're traveling during colder months, it's very solid so bring a good, durable spoon. If you're traveling when it's warmer, it will be a lot more liquid and even a thin plastic spoon will do. Very calorie dense and filling. Works great with other snacks too. Great to dip apples or any kind of fruit in. Awesome to dip a little dark chocolate in. When it's more solid I tend just to eat it by itself. There is also a chocolate version of it mildly sweetened with agave that's very good by itself (tastes a little like brownie batter although not as sweet and way way better for you).


----------



## June the Coach Rider

I have a rolling cooler that holds 12 sodas or lots of snacks, I was wondering what people use that stays frozen the longest? I know there is a CVS across the street in Chicago, or there used to be, so I could get ice for the second train, but wondering if there is something besides ice cubes to use?


----------



## SarahZ

We have ice packs designed for coolers. They stay frozen a lot longer than ice cubes (and they're good for injuries too).

The CVS is still open, by the way.  It's a great place to stop for last-minute items.


----------



## PerRock

A great breakfast I tend to bring is a Tupperware with granola, powdered milk, and (if wanted) some sugar all mixed up. In the morning I just add milk from the fountain, mix and eat.

Brie Cheese lasts a long time refrigerated as does summer sausage. add the two with some bread & some Mustard, and you have yourself a nice lunch sandwich. For hot meals you can get these little water heater coils that plug into a standard outlet and will boil a cup of water pretty quickly. Bringing one can allow you to make your own coffee (probably instant) or tea, as well as other 'just-add-hot-water' foods like Pot Noodles.

peter


----------



## SP&S

Ziv said:


> The closest I ever came to being in a riot was when a couple from Singapore cut open a durian fruit and started to eat it on the Butterworth to Singapore overnight train. Imagine limburger cheese left in a warm corner of your kitchen for a couple weeks, durian smells worse. I will stick with Planters mixed nuts and Fresca.


The aroma smell odor stench of durian would be enough to clear the most hardened lounge lizzards out of the SSL.


----------



## jphjaxfl

I never bring food on to a train. That's what the Dining Car and Café car are for!


----------



## June the Coach Rider

jphjaxfl said:


> I never bring food on to a train. That's what the Dining Car and Café car are for!


That would be fine if you have unlimited money and yes if I was financially able, I would eat every meal and snack like that also. But some of us are on fixed income, myself disability, I bring food with me to safe money for fun after I get where I am going.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Anderson said:


> If I'm going to spend a lot of time in coach, I usually throw an MRE in my bag and graze on the components over time.


There are also self heating meals that seem pretty good to me. Truckers use them and they can be purchased at most truck stop stores or on Amazon.

For 3 meals, it is only 19.81 http://www.amazon.com/Heater-Meals-Green-Pepper-12-Ounce/dp/B002B8YQ9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380644700&sr=8-1&keywords=self-heating+meals


----------



## caravanman

One slight issue that I find with buying food in most major U.S. cities is that it is quite hard to find real fresh fruit and healthy snacks. Drug stores and "kwicky marts" tend to have minimal fresh items, and that is often packaged , and supermarkets seem to be out of town, away from easy reach by pedestrians en route to the rail station!

Ed


----------



## Bob Dylan

caravanman said:


> One slight issue that I find with buying food in most major U.S. cities is that it is quite hard to find real fresh fruit and healthy snacks. Drug stores and "kwicky marts" tend to have minimal fresh items, and that is often packaged , and supermarkets seem to be out of town, away from easy reach by pedestrians en route to the rail station!
> 
> Ed


:hi: Howdy Ed! Hope your health is Better, will you be able to make it to Chicago for the Gathering??

This is True in most Cities Ed but the Good News is that its Changing! Even Chicago (as well as my City of Austin) has a Whole Foods(It is Expensive but Fresh/Healthy Stuff!) Close to Union Station (our Penny walks there every time shes in Chicago and doesnt even get Lost! :giggle: ) The "American Dream" from the 50s to build Sprawling Suburbs has had it's Day and more and more Cities have People with Disposable Income that are tired of "Rat Race" Commuting are moving back into the Cities!

Also in the Cities with "Ethnic" Communites like China Towns and International Disticts have lots of Mom and Pop Green Grocers which have better stuff than the Chain Convience Stores and Drug Stores! I shop @ CVS and Walgreens in Chicago but not for Food!


----------



## Chas

Dark chocolate. "Splits" of champagne when in the sleeper, so that my wife and I can each have a glass.


----------



## Garethe7

This thread looks fairly recent, forgive the necro, but I have reason to revive it.

Ok, this is what I'm bringing:

pudding cups

slim jims

licorice

energy drinks (like cigarettes for me)

chips of some sort

chocolate or Fannie May if I can manage to pick some up while in Chicago

nut mix

bananas

and something for breakfast since I don't know if the SWC will be on time

Course I'm open to suggestions too


----------



## mignyc

For long trips, or any trip in the summer, I do bring some kind of insulated cooler, but in general I'm not super worried about things going bad - I use my nose and my judgement if there's a question. I just bought an eBags crew cooler, looking forward to breaking it in.

Also, the food from the cafe cars is really not the way I want to eat, even occasionally. So I bring my own food even if the trip is short.

My selections include:


Gallon Ziploc with freshly cut up carrot sticks, celery, and sliced raw red pepper. Fresh veg are a must.
Some nice saucisson and a knife to cut it with. Wrapped in plastic wrap and then in a small Ziploc. Keeps well with no refrigeration. 
Vermont Sticks (better-made Slim Jims.)
A washed apple, wrapped in a paper towel or two because I hate when they get poked.
Baby bell cheese.
For my first big snack/meal, I bring a home-cooked, seasoned chicken breast, and eat it cold. Ditto with hard-boiled eggs.
Pistachios in the shell. I am careful not to make a mess, but shelling them is fun and gives you something to do with your hands.


----------



## mignyc

I forgot the crucial items:


flask
small bottles of tonic or other desired mixer
snack-sized Ziploc of lime slices
small bottles of Ketel One, Patron, etc
small tetra-pak of wine


----------



## pianocat

Since it's almost impossible to find totally vegan food in the Dining Car OR the Snack Car, I bring a bag of cut veggies [don't care for fruit]. For short jaunts, that works fine. On the LD trains, I have to bite the bullet and become a temporary vegetarian. The Dining car offers at least _something_ on the menu at every meal that I can eat. Mignyc....i'm like you, gotta have my mini bottles of merlot!!


----------



## SarahZ

pianocat said:


> Since it's almost impossible to find totally vegan food in the Dining Car OR the Snack Car, I bring a bag of cut veggies [don't care for fruit]. For short jaunts, that works fine. On the LD trains, I have to bite the bullet and become a temporary vegetarian. The Dining car offers at least _something_ on the menu at every meal that I can eat. Mignyc....i'm like you, gotta have my mini bottles of merlot!!


The next time you travel LD, you can call Amtrak to request vegan meals for you.  They need 72 hours notice.

From their website:

Special menu selections, including kosher and vegan are available on most trains with 72-hour advanced notice. 24-hour advanced notice is required for _Acela Express _First Class service. Vegetarian meals do not require advance notice.

To reserve your meal, call 1-800-USA-RAIL (1-800-872-7245). TTY service is available at 1-800-523-6590.

I noticed it says "most", so hopefully the agent will be able to tell you if your route has that option.


----------



## pianocat

I had NO IDEA! Thanks for that info., Sarah. I'll give them a call. It's the SWC at Christmas time, btw.


----------



## SarahZ

pianocat said:


> I had NO IDEA! Thanks for that info., Sarah. I'll give them a call. It's the SWC at Christmas time, btw.


We'll be on the SWC from CHI to ABQ on 12/21-12/22 and then coming back from ABQ to CHI on 12/27-12/28.


----------



## Garethe7

mignyc said:


> For long trips, or any trip in the summer, I do bring some kind of insulated cooler, but in general I'm not super worried about things going bad - I use my nose and my judgement if there's a question. I just bought an eBags crew cooler, looking forward to breaking it in.
> 
> Also, the food from the cafe cars is really not the way I want to eat, even occasionally. So I bring my own food even if the trip is short.
> 
> My selections include:
> 
> 
> Gallon Ziploc with freshly cut up carrot sticks, celery, and sliced raw red pepper. Fresh veg are a must.
> Some nice saucisson and a knife to cut it with. Wrapped in plastic wrap and then in a small Ziploc. Keeps well with no refrigeration.
> Vermont Sticks (better-made Slim Jims.)
> A washed apple, wrapped in a paper towel or two because I hate when they get poked.
> Baby bell cheese.
> For my first big snack/meal, I bring a home-cooked, seasoned chicken breast, and eat it cold. Ditto with hard-boiled eggs.
> Pistachios in the shell. I am careful not to make a mess, but shelling them is fun and gives you something to do with your hands.


Those are really good ideas, I might use a few of them.


----------



## the Other Mike

With the intent of merging 2 threads:

I've only traveled coach 3 times and because of my snoring I now only travel when I can afford to go sleeper.

I pack one suitcase to store downstairs and bring the brief case with all the external pockets and pouches for the room and I bring my cpap and food in one of the handled paper shopping bags.

Laptop with earphones / cell phone / scanner / cords etcc

1 bottle of Bombay Sapphire

1 small bottle of really good olives

2 bottles of Le Creme Pionot Noir

1 wheel of gouda and a large pack of black pepper crackers

1 bag of roasted pecans

As a retired band director I love to read symphonic scores while listening to great recordings of the material at night when I have the diner to myself.. Nothing like combining good drink, good food, great travel and great music into a 2 day trip. I just wish I could do it more often. If you ever see someone doing this, stop by for a drink I always love to talk trains :hi:


----------



## SarahZ

I'll probably stop by and talk symphony.  I was in the color guard/flag corps during marching season and symphony band during winter/spring.


----------



## Garethe7

pianocat said:


> Since it's almost impossible to find totally vegan food in the Dining Car OR the Snack Car, I bring a bag of cut veggies [don't care for fruit]. For short jaunts, that works fine. On the LD trains, I have to bite the bullet and become a temporary vegetarian. The Dining car offers at least _something_ on the menu at every meal that I can eat. Mignyc....i'm like you, gotta have my mini bottles of merlot!!


Do they still have the obligatory "vegetarian lasagna"? I seem to recall seeing that on every Amtrak menu back in the 80s/90s.


----------



## the Other Mike

SarahZ said:


> I'll probably stop by and talk symphony.  I was in the color guard/flag corps during marching season and symphony band during winter/spring.


I also marched drum corps then taught music and M&M in drum corps


----------



## Ted Bell

pianocat said:


> Since it's almost impossible to find totally vegan food in the Dining Car OR the Snack Car, I bring a bag of cut veggies [don't care for fruit]. For short jaunts, that works fine. On the LD trains, I have to bite the bullet and become a temporary vegetarian. The Dining car offers at least _something_ on the menu at every meal that I can eat. Mignyc....i'm like you, gotta have my mini bottles of merlot!!


You're my new hero Piano Cat. Awesome post!


----------



## pianocat

No vegetarian lasagna this past summer on EB, I would remember that! Sarah, we are traveling one day apart on the same line. I'm out of KCY-RIV on 12/23-24, returning 12/28-29. If I ever see someone on a train with a musical score in front of them, I'll become their new best friend in a heartbeat. Music is a large percentage of my 'life'..... Ted, is that a dead longhorn cow on your avatar?


----------



## the Other Mike

pianocat said:


> If I ever see someone on a train with a musical score in front of them, I'll become their new best friend in a heartbeat. Music is a large percentage of my 'life'.....


I'm a little stuck on Holst, Von Williams, Geoff, Copeland and Gershwin, but sometimes I'm into big band scores ( buddy Rich's big band AND Kenton's versions of WSS ) Sorry I don't have a score to The Waltzing Cat......  but stop by for a drink ANYTIME


----------



## Ted Bell

pianocat said:


> No vegetarian lasagna this past summer on EB, I would remember that! Sarah, we are traveling one day apart on the same line. I'm out of KCY-RIV on 12/23-24, returning 12/28-29. If I ever see someone on a train with a musical score in front of them, I'll become their new best friend in a heartbeat. Music is a large percentage of my 'life'..... Ted, is that a dead longhorn cow on your avatar?


Hey Piano Cat. Yes, it is a longhorn cow. But why do you assume it is dead?

By the way, I'm a very serious musician. Piano, organ, keyboard, bass. Choral, violin and harp accompanist. What about you?


----------



## Ted Bell

the Other Mike said:


> I'm a little stuck on Holst, Von Williams, Geoff, Copeland and Gershwin, but sometimes I'm into big band scores ( buddy Rich's big band AND Kenton's versions of WSS ) Sorry I don't have a score to The Waltzing Cat......  but stop by for a drink ANYTIME


My ex's husband's name is Mike. So I'm very grateful that you are "the other Mike". I'd love to stop by for a drink.


----------



## the_traveler

SarahZ said:


> available on most trains ... I noticed it says "most", so hopefully the agent will be able to tell you if your route has that option.


 I think the "most trains" means all LD trains as opposed to (say) the Blue Water or the Heartland Flyer which only have café cars.


----------



## music_lover

the Other Mike said:


> pianocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever see someone on a train with a musical score in front of them, I'll become their new best friend in a heartbeat. Music is a large percentage of my 'life'.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little stuck on Holst, Von Williams, Geoff, Copeland and Gershwin, but sometimes I'm into big band scores ( buddy Rich's big band AND Kenton's versions of WSS ) Sorry I don't have a score to The Waltzing Cat......  but stop by for a drink ANYTIME
Click to expand...

Vaughan Williams.... Copland...


----------



## pianocat

Hey Ted, I meant no offense about the 'dead' cow.....I assume since it's an ad for a Steak House, it ends up dead somehow, and I'd just mentioned that I'm a vegan. What genre are you most involved with? I'd think with harp, choral and violin it'd be in the piano accompaniment field? ALL of us musicians definitely need to stop in the Dining Car for a bottle sometime! And thanks to _music lover_ for fixing Ralph and Aaron's last names. Personally, I'm partial to the piano music of Chopin and Liszt, and they accompany me on all Amtrak trips via the iPad. Happy Halloween everyone!! [And on that note.....I'll stop talking music on an Amtrak forum thread about food]


----------



## Ted Bell

Happy Halloween Piano Cat. And everyone. Be happy and safe.


----------



## SarahZ

the_traveler said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> available on most trains ... I noticed it says "most", so hopefully the agent will be able to tell you if your route has that option.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the "most trains" means all LD trains as opposed to (say) the Blue Water or the Heartland Flyer which only have café cars.
Click to expand...

Ahhh... that makes sense.


----------



## fredevad

My long distance staple coach or sleeper (geez, when was the last time I went coach for an LD trip?) is a box of those Little Debbie oatmeal sandwich cookies - the small[er] ones. It's more of a tradition thing than a food thing. Sometimes my wife will send me off with a bag of Recees. But it's Amfood for meals.


----------



## the Other Mike

music_lover said:


> the Other Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pianocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever see someone on a train with a musical score in front of them, I'll become their new best friend in a heartbeat. Music is a large percentage of my 'life'.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little stuck on Holst, Von Williams, Geoff, Copeland and Gershwin, but sometimes I'm into big band scores ( buddy Rich's big band AND Kenton's versions of WSS ) Sorry I don't have a score to The Waltzing Cat......  but stop by for a drink ANYTIME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vaughan Williams.... Copland...
Click to expand...

Man, I'm embarrasseddd :blink:


----------



## buddy559

One of my new favorites is something called savory teas. They are herb and veggie flavored, some with spices. Not really a meal, but defiantly nice as a warm snack on a cold night.


----------



## mignyc

This weekend, for the Autumn Express trip I went on, I used my brand new eBags Crew Cooler 2. What a fantastic purchase!

http://www.ebags.com/product/ebags/crew-cooler-ii/204851


----------



## NETrainfan

Trail mix (cashews, raisins, and m&ms) and cookies.


----------

